# Mycanal : les vidéos fonctionnent 5 minutes puis cela re bascule sur la mosaique des chaines ...



## therealshad (19 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

j'ai un soucis avec l'appli Mycanal, impossible de regarder une chaine plus de cinq minutes max, l'appli rebascule sur la mosaique des chaines au bout de cinq minutes grand maximum...

Avez vous ce souci et pouvez vous m'aider svp ?

Avec ce problème l'appli ne sert à rien 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement.


----------



## antho63 (19 Décembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas ce souci, avez-vous essayé de désinstaller / réinstaller l'application ?


----------



## therealshad (20 Décembre 2016)

Je vais faire cela et je te tiens au courant, merci pour ton aide


----------



## therealshad (7 Avril 2017)

Plus de coupures après réinstallation, merci


----------

